# Anybody using these wheel spacers???



## K a w a s a k i 360 (Apr 14, 2011)

Wondering if anybody has used these wheel spacers, they seem kinda sketchy. They just bolt on to the existing stud on the wheel hub, I need spacers for my front wheels really bad.. let me know

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/3-AT...570967QQptZMotorsQ5fATVQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

K a w a s a k i 360 said:


> Wondering if anybody has used these wheel spacers, they seem kinda sketchy. They just bolt on to the existing stud on the wheel hub, I need spacers for my front wheels really bad.. let me know
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/3-AT...570967QQptZMotorsQ5fATVQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


Yep, seen them..know people that bought them...Most all broke their studs right off.


----------



## K a w a s a k i 360 (Apr 14, 2011)

exactly my thoughts,, thanx bro


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

nmkawierider said:


> Yep, seen them..know people that bought them...Most all broke their studs right off.


AGREED! Don't waste your money, for what it will cost you to replace broken studs you could've just bought a good set of aluminum spacers to begin with.


----------



## K a w a s a k i 360 (Apr 14, 2011)

yes sssirrr! ^^^ what about polyerathane spaces???


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

K a w a s a k i 360 said:


> yes sssirrr! ^^^ what about polyerathane spaces???


Some people use them with no problems. I just don't like the idea of torqueing 8 studs 58ftlbs to plastic...


----------



## K a w a s a k i 360 (Apr 14, 2011)

nmkawierider said:


> Some people use them with no problems. I just don't like the idea of torqueing 8 studs 58ftlbs to plastic...



thats what i said..


----------



## bclewis (Mar 23, 2010)

Not to contradict the previous comments. They do seem sketchy, agreed. Had a buddy tell me they work just fine bc he has used them for 2 yrs, so with one opinion I bought a set all the way around for my brute. 1.5''per side 3'' total. Had em on there for about a yr now and havent had any problems. 27'' Mudbi**hes are not a lightwieght tire either. Im not easy on my brute when riding, water, mud, some "show off drag races" and i have occasionally hit some small to medium jumps with it. the spacers are still doing their job. JMO.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

running 2.5 polly spacers on rear, 1.5 aluim on front


----------



## K a w a s a k i 360 (Apr 14, 2011)

bclewis said:


> Not to contradict the previous comments. They do seem sketchy, agreed. Had a buddy tell me they work just fine bc he has used them for 2 yrs, so with one opinion I bought a set all the way around for my brute. 1.5''per side 3'' total. Had em on there for about a yr now and havent had any problems. 27'' Mudbi**hes are not a lightwieght tire either. Im not easy on my brute when riding, water, mud, some "show off drag races" and i have occasionally hit some small to medium jumps with it. the spacers are still doing their job. JMO.



interesting.. thanx for your input lewis.. im still undecided, waiting to see if a set of aluminum pop out for cheap somewhere lol..


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

nmkawierider said:


> Yep, seen them..know people that bought them...Most all broke their studs right off.


i agree they just look like more trouble than good to me


----------



## nathen53 (Jun 13, 2011)

I have some on the front of mine.They were on there when I bought and i haven't had a problem but I probably wouldn't use them on the back.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

what are you putting them on(bolt pattern) i have a set for an a/c i do not rember the pattern on them , just a bit off from a brute


----------



## K a w a s a k i 360 (Apr 14, 2011)

4/137...and the hub opening needs to be wide for these prairies.. dont know if all spacers have same opening


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Dont waste your time, i had those exact ones leave me stranded on my brute on the highline at Nats....Not fun driving on 3 wheels on the front rack lol


----------



## K a w a s a k i 360 (Apr 14, 2011)

haha thanx and yeah figured they were no good..


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

NEVER heard of a single issue with the Rubberdown Customs spacers....some people get lucky with junk , but ya get what ya pay for. (RDC FTW!!) jus' sayin.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

swampthing said:


> NEVER heard of a single issue with the Rubberdown Customs spacers....some people get lucky with junk , but ya get what ya pay for. (RDC FTW!!) jus' sayin.


X2!!!
I personally haven't used any of RDC's stuff, however my Brother has on all 3 of his machines. Top notch from my observations & his reports to me.


----------



## greenmachine (Dec 19, 2008)

Well I got these same style spacers. The guy I got them from said that he rode with them for some time and gave it ____ with them on and never had a problem running 29.5 s/w laws. He said that the are very high quality(not the cheap ones) and said I won't have to worry about them. any truth to that? should I take the chance and run them or are they junk? any input to these high quality ones so to speak? your thoughts?


----------

